# Feeding pic



## richyboa72 (Jun 29, 2018)

My 6ft albino boa Carlos shed at the weekend so I gave him normal xl rat which he gets one a month,he’s 10years old 




he didn’t like the flash so had to take the rest with out it












Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

